# what tubes?.... for hunting...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright guys and girls...

Im a 'flats man' ... love doubled theraband gold tapered 25>20mm for hunting... serves me well....

However... ive made a nice little tube shooter...and looking to try out a tubed setup....

Ive had dankung...2040?? I believe... total crap imo...

Also theraband green and yellow...again..crap...

Im shooting 14mm lead... and have a draw of 30"....

Im cutting my TBG at 8.5"...which is giving me great results... it would be hard to beat im sure...

Im looking at theraband black?...maybe roylan green (dubdub)...

Any suggestions...with the sole purpose lf taking a quick clean kill?....

Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Not what you requested. But if you cut your TBG shorter to match your draw length, you will get better speed and power for hunting. 8.5 inch I use for my 38 " draw. ( 5X elongation on TBG ). 30 inch @ 6.5 inch.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I've got some tbb tube i'll never use ,enough for a couple of sets. If you want to try it drop me a pm and ill send it to you mate.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

TTB is a great all-rounder. Power and longevity. 50/80s are wonderful...very lively power and they seem to last well too. As doubles they will give you real stopping power.

The green DubDub are rather good if you put a 20/40 inside but a bit weak otherwise


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

black tubes stretched to max,


----------

